# 91 Stanza cylinder head removal



## jvigilia (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm going nuts! It seems that i have all the bolts and fasteners around the cylinder head off but, when I go to lift it, it seems as if something is still holding it. The passenger-side/toward firewall corner of the head seems to still be connected somehow. I cant see anything that would be holding it down. Has anyone experienced this problem?
John


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

...go here maybe your question could be answered...

STANZALAND


----------

